# Autolisp Routine



## Mohajer (Apr 23, 2007)

I need assistance in coming up with a way to make multi
level section of surface models for the use of making 
prototypes from my computer models. I am aware of the amsection process of creating multi level section through
surface models. However this process does not work for me like I need it to. I need it to be able to take each section
from the base of the part going up and have it nested in a rows and columns type format, moving from left to right and then top to bottom, basing it from a bounding box around it's max. width and hight from the xy plan. I need to be able to set the rows and columns acording to the sheet template that I will be cutting the shape out of with my sign cutter. The paper models that I produce are very clean and accurate and strong. Once I have the section and nesting process working I will be able to produce parts quickly. who ever is interested in this process will be able to create physical prototypes form there surface computer models quickly and cheaply. I have developed a nice index table for the alignment of the vinyl or coated paper layers which allows for a nicely built part. You may check out with your search engine the (jp system 5) This is the concept I am try to reproduce with autocad versions 2006 and higher. The index table system I have put together allows for a much larger part to be built (16x11x12 single part max.)It also allows for a hands free layering process of the material. I have reproduced some simpler parts that I have sent out in the past for rapid prototyping on the fdm,sla,and sls machine,my process is much quicker and cheaper with the same or better quality. 
I've been working on this lsp routine for several months. I've written a 148-line routine that should take some data such as layer steps, min & max Z-axis, paper size & portrait/landscape to plot ... and then make the sections with the step spacing and layout them on the paper size rectangle with a taken corner point. but it hasn't finished yet. It shows an error "malformed list on input" and "bad function" in "cond" function. If anyone can help me "please contact me direct at [email protected]"

Regards
Hamid Kh.


----------

